# Romy's silly I can't stop crocheting thread...



## romysbaskets

Ok I am up to 15 pairs of socks since 6 weeks ago, 6 doilies, a mohair scarf, mohair booties, mohair beanie, a pair of Baby Mary Jane booties, complete with crystal, beads and white satin ribbons, a baby sweater dress nearly done only needs the buttons etc and 3 more beanies. Until 6 weeks ago, I had only made mainly baby afghans and one scarf..oh I have the bug! I had to be coaxed to put on more pics. So I will keep it on this thread as I crochet on....

Here are some socks I made some close friends:










Another pair of remnant socks for me:










I have made five pairs like this, different sized and striped but fun..slipper socks...they are thick! The cost of these was around .50 of yarn thanks to a thrift store find by hubby.










More pics to follow later....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Keep them coming!!!


----------



## romysbaskets

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Keep them coming!!!


Here you go! Please ignore the bad little crumbs that got into the picture! This is for Mama Johnson... I kind of made up the pattern as I went along, after scoring this little cream colored old crochet thread at a thrift store....I made this last night:










Oh here is that baby sweater dress, I will be adding crystals for buttons and a white satin ribbon at the skirt top:










These are my sons pale soft yellow socks...on his feet. LOL


----------



## Belfrybat

Wow! You are on a roll. Where did you find a crochet socks pattern? Never even considered crocheting socks. Are they thicker than knit ones?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Love, love love that new doily!!


----------



## romysbaskets

Belfrybat said:


> Wow! You are on a roll. Where did you find a crochet socks pattern? Never even considered crocheting socks. Are they thicker than knit ones?


Thank you! I was told I should post more pics by a lovely HTer who has been encouraging me. I am so new to making variety, it is a lot of fun. Plus I can add pretty touches to my home with some old craft supplies I did have. I went onto youtube to look for sock instructions. I taught myself to crochet and honestly did not really know how to read written patterns. I tend to look at things then I make them. So I found this one video there on Youtube that is like a guideline. I changed the stitches of course to fit the person's feet, used different yarn and also reinforced the heels with doubling up the yarn or using thicker yarn. She uses double crochet on the heels long stitching for the increase and I did single plus half crochet drawing through the three loops so it came out thicker for me also only on the heels. I used a smaller crochet hook and different yarn on the yellow socks which require a higher number of stitches. Just look at the video and if you want to try it, I will try to answer questions you might have.  The yarn you use determines how thick the socks get with this pattern. I have changed it to make different kinds of socks including slipper socks, which are very thick!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeotZqPB__U[/ame]



MullersLaneFarm said:


> Love, love love that new doily!!


Thank you so much! I hope Mama Johnson likes it too since I made it just for her.


----------



## mamajohnson

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Love, love love that new doily!!


So do I!!!!


----------



## mamajohnson

That Baby Dress is adorable! Your doing a great job on your crocheting.


----------



## romysbaskets

mamajohnson said:


> So do I!!!!


You ladies are such masters at fiber, I was nervous about posting my modest pictures. I am very glad you like this one Mama Johnson, your other doily is done but I am not gonna post the picture...you get to be surprised by that one. 



mamajohnson said:


> That Baby Dress is adorable! Your doing a great job on your crocheting.


I will be adding crystals for buttons and white satin ribbons...I should post a better pic when it is done. I wish I had taken pics of the Mary Jane booties...Thank you so much for your encouragement! I made another pair of socks last night and have 1/3 of another doily done today out of an old rose colored crochet spool. That is my last one, I told my sister who said she will go out looking in her area at the thrift store.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

romysbaskets said:


> You ladies are such masters at fiber, I was nervous about posting my modest pictures.


pish posh.

That's the best thing about fiber arts. There is always a different pattern or fiber or technique or color to try. The learning never ends!

We love to see other people's work. It is so inspiring!


----------



## Marchwind

Exactly what Cyndi said . Don't ever feel embarrassed or inadequate about your work. We have all had to work our way up to where we are today. I can assure you none of us was born knowing how to knit or crochet or spin. We will only get better by practicing and sharing what we do. So share away with pictures of your work romeysbaskets 

BTW should I take it from your screen name that you are also a basket weaver?


----------



## romysbaskets

Marchwind said:


> Exactly what Cyndi said . Don't ever feel embarrassed or inadequate about your work. We have all had to work our way up to where we are today. I can assure you none of us was born knowing how to knit or crochet or spin. We will only get better by practicing and sharing what we do. So share away with pictures of your work romeysbaskets
> 
> BTW should I take it from your screen name that you are also a basket weaver?


Thank you! I will share another picture of my latest kind of time consuming doily done with a 2 and then a zero needle...the socks I just made are a gift for my son so they can wait to post til after he gets them.  I am going to find more patterns for socks in crochet, they just work around in rows and you can change the textures or add openings. I have a scarf to finish with different fibers woven into it.

I did gift baskets by finding natural grapevine and bark baskets, lining them in an antique linen, adding sets of antique tea cups and an antique snack platter, teas, honey, candles, lotions, candles, etc.. The basket I wove silk wired ribbons on the handles and made ornate bows. I then added coordinated silk flowers and sometimes dried flower accents. I did some pretty fancy wedding baskets, some Italian ones etc...always very unique. Well I moved here with no stores or businesses so...I started doing other hand work, plants and such.


----------



## romysbaskets

MullersLaneFarm said:


> pish posh.
> 
> That's the best thing about fiber arts. There is always a different pattern or fiber or technique or color to try. The learning never ends!
> 
> We love to see other people's work. It is so inspiring!


Thank you for the encouragement....Ok so I will post pics...get ready...LOL


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is another.......ohhh this is for you Dreamy! The pretty tile that the doily is on is a square of granite I have a couple of..gee that would be very cool if it was my counter....LOL


----------



## Woodpecker

Romy that is so pretty I can't believe it's for me! You are so very talented! I feel so very blesed that you are my friend!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

That is very pretty! You are an inspiration! Now, I need to find my tiny hooks and start crocheting lace again!


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> Romy that is so pretty I can't believe it's for me! You are so very talented! I feel so very blesed that you are my friend!


I didn't know I could make these, I am just blushing with all the compliments! I am lucky you are my friend, feeling blessed right back! That embroidery you do....I would love to see some? I do embroidery also and lots of other hand work...



SvenskaFlicka said:


> That is very pretty! You are an inspiration! Now, I need to find my tiny hooks and start crocheting lace again!


Oh you are being too sweet! There is a silly pic to post of a Crochet monkey and some more socks.... Hubby needs to help me with my computer, it is not allowing me to download pictures at the moment. 

I would so enjoy seeing your work! The tiny crochet hook I was given is as small as a needle at the end... It is amazing that women used to edge all their special clothes, baby garments, dresses, pillow cases and bedding like that!


----------



## Woodpecker

romysbaskets said:


> I didn't know I could make these, I am just blushing with all the compliments! I am lucky you are my friend, feeling blessed right back! That embroidery you do....I would love to see some? I do embroidery also and lots of other hand work...


 

As soon as I finish my pillowcase I will be sure to take a picture. Now I want to learn to make doilys. I can't wait to see that sock monkey! 

Here is a picture of the pillow that was my first attempt at embroidery. I finished it just before New Year's.







. 

You are way better than I am Romy. I can't even seem to find the courage to try socks.


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> As soon as I finish my pillowcase I will be sure to take a picture. Now I want to learn to make doilys. I can't wait to see that sock monkey!
> 
> Here is a picture of the pillow that was my first attempt at embroidery. I finished it just before New Year's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You are way better than I am Romy. I can't even seem to find the courage to try socks.


That is lovely Dreamy! I could just picture that wonderful pillow in a country style home! Until you make socks, you can't say that I am better, that is funny!

I will post the silly crocheted multi colored remnant monkey below!


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is the silly Monkey I made last night which my son just loved. I had this monkey with his arms around a real maple syrup bottle and a couple pancakes when my son got out of the shower. He said it totally made his day...he turned 15. LOL His favorite gift was...well he won't say but he got things related to his mechanical interests, here are his fiber gifts.  The monkey does have even legs and arms but I was squeezing him funny with one hand while I took the picture with the other...Oops well he was made with remnants hence the green face, white body and purple hands/feet. :runforhills:










Size 11/12 slender feet with large heel size guy.


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is that Christmas scarf due to a temporary yarn shortage which I made last night. The stitch is called broomstick and requires two different sized crochet hooks, a big fat knitting needle or I used a long dowel instead and you use a finger to secure loops for every second row..it works up pretty fast. I made this pretty long. I think it will work well for holiday wear.


----------



## stef

That monkey is the cutest!


----------



## Becka03

awesome stuff! I love it- I learned a lot by watching the youtube videos- I love the ones out there! 
Your socks look great- I am trying to learn socks - thanks for posting the link to the video you used- I am gonna be watching that one!


----------



## Woodpecker

Good job on your Christmas scarf Romy, I love it!


----------



## romysbaskets

Stef said:


> That monkey is the cutest!


Thank you! When I get some more acrylic yarn, I am going to make more of them. I had made that one and stuffed it with goosedown! I had some in these little bags. I had thought I would add them to a coat someday and probably will. I kept finding those at thrift stores, little sealed bags of goosedown for crafts like vests I suppose.



Becka03 said:


> awesome stuff! I love it- I learned a lot by watching the youtube videos- I love the ones out there!
> Your socks look great- I am trying to learn socks - thanks for posting the link to the video you used- I am gonna be watching that one!


I am enjoying youtube because you get so many good ideas and if you have need for clarifying how to do something, why not? I am so much better when I see something done versus reading directions. I can finally read the instructions though..LOL I did all of my crafting by sight but now, I have picked up enough jargon to read patterns! Recently I showed two ladies crochet stitches..that was so fun!



Woodpecker said:


> Good job on your Christmas scarf Romy, I love it!


Thank you Dreamy! I am so happy I made it because I mastered a new stitch quite easily and it will be warm for next winter!

I made two pairs of slippers, pics later...we are wearing em!

This is called the broomstick stitch. You first chain the number of stitches in groups of five til it is wide enough, use the right size hook for the yarn thickness. So 25 to 30 chains for most folks will do. Then you draw a loop through each chain (I used a smaller needle to draw it through prior to the single crochet step with a larger one) and slip it onto a big Knitting needle or in my case a wood dowel, then you take groups of five off by single crocheting five stitches onto them. I then slip off the rest of the stitches and do this in my hand, very easy and a fast scarf to make. When you are done taking groups of five off and crocheting five single crochets onto each one, you end up with 5 of these groups if you did 25 stitches and 6 of them if you did 30 chains. Take the crochet needle and draw a loop through the top of each single crochet stitch but count your loops and make sure you got the same number as the stitches you had made once done with that row...then repeat, take off groups of five using single crochet stitches, 5 in each one. These rows will repeat til you get the length you want. This pic of my hand, a dowel (I am sure you ladies probably have a big Knitting needle instead) and one row completed with a row of loops pulled through. This is some yarn I just got from my trade, helping that young Mom sell her yarn on HT.


----------



## Woodpecker

I really love the broomstick stitch, it's so pretty!


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> I really love the broomstick stitch, it's so pretty!


I really liked it also. I made two scarves with it. I will post the pic later.

Here are directions to knit this stitch, they are pretty close!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GerQQRmTuc0[/ame]


----------



## romysbaskets

A pic of scarf...










My sons large size beanie...










I made two pairs of these, one for my younger son and a pair for me. I just slipped in a thin ribbon but will get a larger ribbon out of my stash for a big bow.


----------



## Woodpecker

They are all so pretty! Thank you for the video on how to knit this stitch. You are a enabler!


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> They are all so pretty! Thank you for the video on how to knit this stitch. You are a enabler!


Thank you Dreamy! I was surprised to see knitting instructions for this same stitch and thought how helpful that would be if someone wanted to knit it. Oh now you must post your next project! I have not seen what you knit!


----------



## Woodpecker

I have to hurry up and finish my pillowcase. I am dying to try the broomstick stich!


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> I have to hurry up and finish my pillowcase. I am dying to try the broomstick stich!


It sure looks doable either crochet or knit for most people. With your delicate needle work embroidery, you will just take this running! 

Oh funny thing happened when I washed that beanie in cold water and air dried it.... We love what it looks like now! It stayed the same size but it filled in the openings and is so soft and fuzzy now!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Yarn blooming at its finest!


----------



## AngieM2

Love your broomstick lace scarfs (rest of stuff also).
I'm thinking that my expensive shades of turquoise with gold thread yarn, might make a nice scarf with your broomstick inspiration to go off of. 
You are on such a lovely crocheting "roll".


----------



## simplegirl

My grandmother taught me to do broomstick crochet YEARS ago but I haven't done it for a very long time and forgot about it. I definitely intend to start making some things with that stitch again. 

All your work is beautiful. I am imspired!


----------



## romysbaskets

Oh I posted a pic of the broomstick scarf...I think both daughters will get one for their birthdays...

Here is this week so far... I ran out of the soft rose color and the other color is too bright to finish the first one. So on the left is a finished doily done with one of those tiny crochet needles, the one on the right has two rows to go and then the scalloped type edging. The one that is finished is for my Daughter baby shower..even the Moms need gifts....










After I made this scarf, I made baby booties to match. 










I just started a doily in peach and have another creme scarf to make this weekend. It is rainy and foggy out...guess we know what that means.


----------



## romysbaskets

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Yarn blooming at its finest!


I am so enjoying the natural fibers, so very soft and nice to work with.



AngieM2 said:


> Love your broomstick lace scarfs (rest of stuff also).
> I'm thinking that my expensive shades of turquoise with gold thread yarn, might make a nice scarf with your broomstick inspiration to go off of.
> You are on such a lovely crocheting "roll".


Those colors sound beautiful Angie! I am having a good time but many are gifts...girls birthdays, grandbaby on the way and some friends....



simplegirl said:


> My grandmother taught me to do broomstick crochet YEARS ago but I haven't done it for a very long time and forgot about it. I definitely intend to start making some things with that stitch again.
> 
> All your work is beautiful. I am imspired!


Thank you so much for the compliments! The broomstick is fun to do with crochet but looks very doable in knitting also! I picked up this tiny crochet needle one day my sister gave me in Dec and thought, I can't do that, crimps my hand too much but to my surprise...with a little stubborn attitude, I began using it. These latest doilies are the smallest stitches I can make. The broom stick pattern will make lovely straps for a tank top I want to start after my next little projects are done. Then I want to make a skirt to match. I don't see summer stopping this roll....we have cool evenings here.


----------



## romysbaskets

Ok tonight I did not crochet, instead I made 6 sets of four...Stitch Markers with smooth stones, no snag so it would be fun to use for me and to offer under barter. I find that yarn slips and safety pins are not my friend..tend to stick myself on them. I am not a fan of plastic stuff so a friend told me to make these... I will be using them myself as I was using slips of yarns.  Here is a few examples...










I just need to go through and make sure each curl is closed good.


----------



## Woodpecker

Nice work Romy, those are lovely!


----------



## AngieM2

That is useful yarn jewelry. Beautiful.


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> Nice work Romy, those are lovely!


Thank you so much for your encouragement...and compliments!



AngieM2 said:


> That is useful yarn jewelry. Beautiful.


Thank you Angie...they will make nice gifts for some crafters in my family.


----------



## romysbaskets

I just made this last night....


----------



## romysbaskets

Both of my daughters have birthdays this month...so they saw that broomstick pattern and I have these two scarves I am making by tomorrow. The first one I just started and it is a cotton candy color...so pretty from a trade.... The solid white one is from my sister, both yarns I believe are cotton... After I finish this, I will make a mini crocheted animal. Well I am also making some sandals out of jute..will post this as I go. Plus I wanted to start a tank style top with matching skirt.....this will take a little time....

I am just on my 5th row on this one...










I have 16 rows out of 60 done on this one...


----------



## AngieM2

So very pretty. I'm loving looking at this thread and seeing what all you're up to.
All of it pretty.


----------



## Woodpecker

What lovely birthday presents, I think your daughter's will be very happy!


----------



## mamajohnson

That is a cool pattern!


----------



## romysbaskets

I finished these scarves and onto my next project. I do want to try making a mini like crocheted creature too but got way too busy outside working. Hopefully I will have more things to post the next few days!


----------



## Marchwind

Those look great!


----------



## RedTartan

Well, Romy, your enthusiasm is catching. I crocheted a flower motif scarf yesterday. Could not put the thing down...


----------



## Woodpecker

What lovely scarfs, nice job Romy! I agree your enthusaism is catchy.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I found my tiny hook, I found several balls of crochet cotton for lace, and I have some linen that could work also...

I have too much else going on to start a new project. I really want to make a doily! :sob:


----------



## Woodpecker

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I found my tiny hook, I found several balls of crochet cotton for lace, and I have some linen that could work also...
> 
> I have too much else going on to start a new project. I really want to make a doily! :sob:


I do too but can you knit one? Romys enthusasim is getting to me really bad.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I think you could maybe knit one... check Ravelry for a pattern?


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> I do too but can you knit one? Romys enthusasim is getting to me really bad.


Oh yes, the patterns are harder to find but here is a free one and quite lovely...

http://www.squidoo.com/knitteddoily


----------



## Woodpecker

romysbaskets said:


> Oh yes, the patterns are harder to find but here is a free one and quite lovely...
> 
> http://www.squidoo.com/knitteddoily


Thank you Romy, I appreciate you finding that for me!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

That knitted doily is beautiful!!!

I cut my teeth in crocheting fine thread doilies. I never knew there were knitted doily patterns!

Alas, it will have to be a next winter project. I need to get started back with prepping, spinning, weaving and documenting Spanish moss for Spin-Off (have to have that submitted before June) ... and I've started nalbinding, need to do that at least once a week so I won't forget ... and my fiber guild friends just turned me on to English Paper Piecing quilting and I want to complete a baby receiving blanket for young church friends (the baby shower is in 11 days). Of course, it will be spring soon (even though we had snow just 4 days ago) and my current project of spinning cotton for socks for (and sometimes Paul) for his summer Civil War events

So much to do and so little time!


----------



## romysbaskets

I made a miniature rose which measures at about an inch wide before the leaves were added. 










I had to make another doily because my younger daughter had to have the rose colored one so here is that next one for the baby shower....










I put crystals on the baby dress, would the rose work on it or not? I just set it on top of the dress...










I am off the island but will try to respond to these great comments above later.  Happy crafting everyone!


----------



## Pearl B

Your rose is absolutely beautiful!! All your projects are very nice!

I used to do doily's, filet, and roses years ago. Wish I could remember how. :hysterical:
I tried to do the broomstick stitch the other night, it was so-so. What size knitting needle do you use to make your stitches?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I'd make the rose a bit smaller for the dress. It will be a beautiful addition to it.

Pineapple crochet ... my favorite doilies!


----------



## Woodpecker

Wow I love all the projects! I think everyone is going to want one of Romy's doilies soon!


----------



## Woodpecker

I am now the proud owner of two of Romy's doilies, I must say they look even prettier in person!


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> What lovely birthday presents, I think your daughter's will be very happy!


Well it was funny. My first daughter did not like the scarf with what I thought were like cotton candy colors so I need to make her another one. The older daughter loves her white one. One out of two is not bad. I guess. The one scarf could be a younger lady's choice???



mamajohnson said:


> That is a cool pattern!


I really liked this pattern too, thank you MamaJ



Marchwind said:


> Those look great!


Thank you!



AngieM2 said:


> So very pretty. I'm loving looking at this thread and seeing what all you're up to.
> All of it pretty.


----------



## romysbaskets

AngieM2 said:


> So very pretty. I'm loving looking at this thread and seeing what all you're up to.
> All of it pretty.


Thank you Angie but it was all of you that inspired me to begin crocheting again!



RedTartan said:


> Well, Romy, your enthusiasm is catching. I crocheted a flower motif scarf yesterday. Could not put the thing down...


Now I want to see it, that sounds so pretty!



Woodpecker said:


> What lovely scarfs, nice job Romy! I agree your enthusaism is catchy.





SvenskaFlicka said:


> I found my tiny hook, I found several balls of crochet cotton for lace, and I have some linen that could work also...
> 
> I am about to make some doilies per requests....
> 
> I have too much else going on to start a new project. I really want to make a doily! :sob:


I just can't stop making things, I just grab a crochet project everytime I sit down. I crochet a doily in about five hours with the tiny hook so I finish it the same day.


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> Thank you Romy, I appreciate you finding that for me!


You are so welcome Dreamy girl. I think it looks fun to knit!



MullersLaneFarm said:


> That knitted doily is beautiful!!!
> 
> I cut my teeth in crocheting fine thread doilies. I never knew there were knitted doily patterns!
> 
> Alas, it will have to be a next winter project. I need to get started back with prepping, spinning, weaving and documenting Spanish moss for Spin-Off (have to have that submitted before June) ... and I've started nalbinding, need to do that at least once a week so I won't forget ... and my fiber guild friends just turned me on to English Paper Piecing quilting and I want to complete a baby receiving blanket for young church friends (the baby shower is in 11 days). Of course, it will be spring soon (even though we had snow just 4 days ago) and my current project of spinning cotton for socks for (and sometimes Paul) for his summer Civil War events
> 
> So much to do and so little time!


I really loved that knitted doily pattern, glad you did also.



Pearl B said:


> Your rose is absolutely beautiful!! All your projects are very nice!
> 
> I used to do doily's, filet, and roses years ago. Wish I could remember how. :hysterical:
> I tried to do the broomstick stitch the other night, it was so-so. What size knitting needle do you use to make your stitches?


Thank you so much for the compliment on the rose. I used a size 5 to crochet the thicker yarn and to hook the yarn over my dowel I used a 2. I have not knitted this pattern yet.



MullersLaneFarm said:


> I'd make the rose a bit smaller for the dress. It will be a beautiful addition to it.
> 
> Pineapple crochet ... my favorite doilies!


Thank you! I gave her the rose for a head band and the dress she loves without it. I know I got hooked on that pineapple pattern but need to switch again....variety is great!



Woodpecker said:


> Wow I love all the projects! I think everyone is going to want one of Romy's doilies soon!


Well you are so sweet to say that. I am so new at them, I really liked making the rose!


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> I am now the proud owner of two of Romy's doilies, I must say they look even prettier in person!


Thank you kindly, I am very pleased you like them!


----------



## mamajohnson

Have I mentioned I also have two very beautiful doilies ??? :sing:
I love them! They are in my living room. I have threatened the kids if they spill coffee on them......


----------



## romysbaskets

mamajohnson said:


> Have I mentioned I also have two very beautiful doilies ??? :sing:
> I love them! They are in my living room. I have threatened the kids if they spill coffee on them......


I am so glad you are enjoying them.....I did crochet the front of a tank top, only to take it apart as it did not come out the way I wanted.....your compliments are a wonderful way to encourage me. Boy do I know about kids spilling things.....lol

My daughter asked me to make her son a crocheted monkey next. I am soaking a fleece right now! If I manage to make decent yarn, I will post a pic. My first try with a drop spinner this weel with a bit of roving, was a fail....lol well it was yarn but a little lumpy.....


----------



## Woodpecker

romysbaskets said:


> My first try with a drop spinner this weel with a bit of roving, was a fail....lol well it was yarn but a little lumpy.....


 That's what I call art yarn, people like me love it! :icecream:


----------



## Marchwind

Not a fail at all Romy . It take practice, some of us have beet spinning a very long time to get where we are today. Lots of hours of working toward your goal before you got a smooth uniform yarn (if that is what you are after). Don't give up just keep working on it. Drafting is the key and learning to do it properly and learning the right feel takes time. Wen it clicks you'll know it.


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> That's what I call art yarn, people like me love it! :icecream:


Thank you very much! I do need encouragement...it was funny. I was looking at the results going...mmmm really? I do have high expectations when I make things....gee....



Marchwind said:


> Not a fail at all Romy . It take practice, some of us have beet spinning a very long time to get where we are today. Lots of hours of working toward your goal before you got a smooth uniform yarn (if that is what you are after). Don't give up just keep working on it. Drafting is the key and learning to do it properly and learning the right feel takes time. Wen it clicks you'll know it.


Thank you so much, yes I need practice. I was laughing but also perplexed because most hand work comes quite easy for me...guess not all things will. So I have some time to work on it while I am getting that fleece ready so I can practice the roving work also...my sister told me it is way too much work to spin yarn this way but I want to learn! If I am happy with it...a spinning wheel will be added to my wish list....


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Just remember, all yarn was spun on drop spindles until actually quite recently in human history! And you'll get faster and better with time! I have lots of bumpy spindle yarn, and I have lots of nice spindle yarn! It comes with practice.


----------



## Pearl B

It took me awhile to get used to my drop spindle. Im still learning really. I love all vids by this girl.

[YOUTUBE]7gXTWgMeMgI[/YOUTUBE]
Megan LaCore. She has a bunch of youtube vids on drop spindles.


----------



## romysbaskets

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Just remember, all yarn was spun on drop spindles until actually quite recently in human history! And you'll get faster and better with time! I have lots of bumpy spindle yarn, and I have lots of nice spindle yarn! It comes with practice.


Thank you for the reassurance! I will give it another try today as it is overcast and cool out.



Pearl B said:


> It took me awhile to get used to my drop spindle. Im still learning really. I love all vids by this girl.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7gXTWgMeMgI[/YOUTUBE]
> Megan LaCore. She has a bunch of youtube vids on drop spindles.


Thank you Pearl, I will watch that today to practice some more! I have all kinds of things to make this weekend.


----------



## romysbaskets

Today's projects are:

A scarf I just cut out and will be hemming to finish. The fabric was a gift and I thought it might go over as old fashioned even though I loved the pattern, however my 24 yr old daughter was delighted with it. She told me to "make a scarf Mommy!!" Ok so I will do that easy task for me.










Yes, another broomstick scarf because my one daughter did not like that cotton candy soft yarn one I made her before..she picked out these colors in person this week before I came home...I feel much safer making it! I totally guessed her wrong the first time!










Another rose I made last night..I think I like the burgandy color better, any opinions?  Today I will probably make more burgandy ones.


----------



## Pearl B

I really like the fabric for the scarf!! You make lovely roses and broomstick stitches too!


----------



## Woodpecker

I love all your projects Romy, thank you so much for sharing them!


----------



## romysbaskets

I am sorry I am cross posting this...too cute not to. I made the comforter with my daughter, after she took this pic, I seam ripped off the lace edge and hand stitched it into the seam so the three stripes would be perfectly even. I knew it would look better and it does. She would not let me seam the lace into the edge so that is why I had to do this. I was up til 3:30am before I left her home to catch two ferries to get home. What a satisfied feeling to get the points perfect in the corner and to fix the stripe on the edge with the handsewing of the lace, totally worth it! She woke up and was raving out what I did to it while she was sleeping...LOL I made this with her on last Tuesday and took the ferries to get home early Wed morning.


----------



## romysbaskets

I made lots more earrings, another doily which is a rich brown color my daughter wanted, crocheted edging on baby socks and several pairs of baby booties. I had a store owner ask me to make some. I will add pics later, lots to do with gardening this week.


----------



## Taylor R.

You are a super-crocheter! I have enough to do that I need to become a super-crocheter in a hurry. Love all your awesome projects! You've even inspired me to try out the broomstick stitch in bracelet form.


----------



## romysbaskets

Pearl B said:


> I really like the fabric for the scarf!! You make lovely roses and broomstick stitches too!


Thank you Pearl, this is fun to post my little projects. I was shy to do this at first...lol 



Woodpecker said:


> I love all your projects Romy, thank you so much for sharing them!


Thank you dreamy girl, the encouragement is really nice.



Taylor R. said:


> You are a super-crocheter! I have enough to do that I need to become a super-crocheter in a hurry. Love all your awesome projects! You've even inspired me to try out the broomstick stitch in bracelet form.


Thank you! I have a lot of stuff to post pics of now but my computer is down. You all are so sweet with the compliments.


----------



## Woodpecker

You encourage me Romy!


----------



## romysbaskets

I have loads of stuff to post but my computer is waiting on a new charger cord. I might get busy hubby to let me download all my pics on his so I can post them today.....


----------



## romysbaskets

Here are the socks I made from yarn I spun with a drop spinner from roving I made from Suffolk wool I skirted and cleaned which was from Katie!










I took a big tangle of rope, soaked it and rinsed it...then crocheted it into my first rug! I moved it out front on my porch, it looks much better there. It is 2 1/2 feet long and 1 foot wide.










I have been making stuff for two weeks so here is more! The baby booties are next I made for the lady who wanted them for her store. She was not there last time I was off the island so I have to bring them back...I made a bunch of earrings too but will leave those off...LOL

This is a newborn size:










This is a toddler size:










Baby sized:










For a tiny baby:


----------



## romysbaskets

I crocheted an edging on several pairs of baby socks, here are a couple...



















Then one evening, Romy wanted to crochet a doily for...Romy! And this is what came about...silly me...I love lavender but ran out so then I paired it with pink to finish this one....


----------



## Woodpecker

You have been busy! Great projects of course I love the doily.


----------



## Marchwind

Very nice work!


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> You have been busy! Great projects of course I love the doily.


Thanks Dreamy! I am enjoying the doilies, one more in brown was done and then I started two more and ran out of the right colors. Finally when I did the one in lavender and ran out, I just smiled and added pink to finish it. 



Marchwind said:


> Very nice work!


Thank you, I had so many things going when that fleece came.....


----------



## romysbaskets

I just sold the two pairs of white booties in the pics above and three pair of the socks with crocheted edging to a store. She said they were beautiful and called me an artist...lol so I got paid by a store for what I consider my fun crafting.....she says she will order these in the future through the mail, how nice!


----------



## Woodpecker

I always knew you were talented. It is so great to hear it is being appreciated by others!


----------



## romysbaskets

Here are two scarves I just made the past two days with that .50 yarn. The copper metallic one is very shiny and it was so nice to work with, the white one is a shimmering pearl color. I did a shell design on the copper and a new stitch called the starfish which added an extra step to each row on the white. I crocheted front and back after each row...a cool texture results but you don't see the pattern well in the pic. I figured with all the single colors in that yarn bargain I picked up, scarves were an option for some....I am thinking head bands etc...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Beautiful work, Romy!


----------



## romysbaskets

lorichristie said:


> Beautiful work, Romy!


Thank you Christie! Gosh that is such a kind compliment.....

I just finished three more things, still spinning yarn and had a big seed order to send out... A rather small doily due to the thread color..only had a bit left and then the green doily for a friend and the dresser doily is out of baby yarn..for my dresser for fun, a pale soft green with pearling in it...










Oh this sunset was too beautiful not to share!


----------



## ChristieAcres

You sure do keep busy with all that pretty work you are doing! Gorgeous sunset shot, too!!!


----------



## romysbaskets

I crocheted three more pairs of slippers in the past day. Another pair for me, one for my daughter and tonight I finished a pair for my grandson..I made them to fit his feet and then she said they look like elf ones...LOL He loves them and they match his Moms...


----------



## Woodpecker

romysbaskets said:


> I crocheted three more pairs of slippers in the past day. Another pair for me, one for my daughter and tonight I finished a pair for my grandson..I made them to fit his feet and then she said they look like elf ones...LOL He loves them and they match his Moms...


Sounds like you have been busy! I bet the slippers are really comfortable.


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> Sounds like you have been busy! I bet the slippers are really comfortable.


Thank you Dreamy girl.... I made mine so I can wear socks beneath them on cooler days. I am going to thread a ribbon through them later. Here is my pair, my daughters were more like Mary Jane ones as shorter tops and my grandsons were like closer to his ankle but they left to go home and I did not get pics of theirs.... With that bargain yarn, slippers are only .25 worth each pair!










Then I finished frilly socks today made of Alpaca blend with angora I think...those bargain yarns, some were not marked at all but were spun it looked like by a spinning wheel, I have never felt softer socks. I used smaller stitches and ruffled the cuffs to look cute above shoes. The ruffled part I made with some hand spun yarn that was easy to identify...also same Alpaca Angora blend, from that bargain yarn deal.... They were very small skeins so I had to make short summery socks. The heals have double yarn for reinforcement. I could not believe after the stitches it kept getting fuzzier. You can't see the lace edging as the hairs filled it in for the most part...however it is like walking on a cloud... Total cost was $1.25 of the bargain yarn.. I do have this lace sock pattern to try out soon.


----------



## Woodpecker

Wow those are so cute! I think the ribbon will add a nice touch.


----------



## romysbaskets

After seeing the summer sock thread....I got to looking online and made this from a variation of a pattern I found yesterday... They are lacey on the top and leg portion and solid crochet on the toes, bottom, heel and sides of the foot portion. These will be very feminine sweet summer socks! You can add ribbon toe the edge to make them stay up or elastic behind...I am thinking of ribbon...










Ok I am not a good foot model but I am hoping you can see the openings better...the leg portion crochets up fast!


----------



## Woodpecker

Those socks are awesome Romy! You are on a roll.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Those are gorgeous socks, Romy!


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> Those socks are awesome Romy! You are on a roll.


Thank you dreamy, you are so enabling...... Even took my yarn camping. Well to be honest I brought just a tad then hit that thrift store by my daughters for more .50 skeins.....making a maroon and white pair of these and am also making a wool pair (had to stop on that pair due to my yarn at home matches this wool and I ran out of what I had with me).



SvenskaFlicka said:


> Those are gorgeous socks, Romy!


Thank you very much, it was my first pair and the design I made them from is one I found on etsy. Mine are a variation but Anas patterns are Lacey and so nice.


----------



## Becka03

you are so creative I love all the pictures!


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is another pair of lacey ones....










I just ended with the scalloped look, really pretty on though...


----------



## romysbaskets

Becka03 said:


> you are so creative I love all the pictures!


Thank you Becka 03! Making myself post some of my projects on a thread also encourages me to finish them more timely...LOL I have lots of things I did not post like more slippers and stuff.


----------



## romysbaskets

There is a designer on Etsy that has lovely patterns I have been working on recently. I want to make some of these longer ones next:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/117529183/pdfpattern-knee-high-sokcs-legwarmers

Here is her shop on etsy....I really like Ana's work and she has great customer support too. I am trying to get her to join our site, if you visit her shop, tell her where you saw the link so we can get her on here.  She also sells hand made items very reasonably.

My daughter wants these next but put on soles:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/100026980/diy-tutorial-pdf-crochet-pattern?ref=shop_home_active

To go with those she also wants me to make her this:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/152094683/pdf-skirt-crochet-pattern-beach-cover-up?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## romysbaskets

Ok I have done lots of socks, some more slippers, some more doilies, scarves etc...good grief I have to update pics...oh dear I got behind on this thread!


----------



## romysbaskets

Here are some of my projects I made this week. 

A trio of alpaca Beanies for myself, they are oh so soft and I had already made scarves these match! This is yarn I traded for......I used a 4.00mm crochet hook, the alpaca was spun on a machine and it is a two ply.










Next is my homemade suffolk wool rustic yarn made into a pair of slippers, a beanie and a scarf with some left to do..have to spin more yarn..the roving is waiting..LOL This yarn is thicker then the alpaca so I used a 6 crochet hook. 



















Next a creme colored beanie hat and scarf set made for a friend in the hospital..out of acrylic for easy care as her hubby does the laundry... I used a 6 crochet hook because it is thicker yarn.










And a pair of his and her easy care acrylic slippers, sorry hers were not quite straight for the pic.., I just put one of each here. A size 6 crochet hook.










I also made soft delicate pink tiny barefoot sandals for my baby Grand daughter Ellie, waiting for her Mama to send me a pic.


----------



## romysbaskets

Ok then I made one for hubby during the movie last night. He thought just one works for him...the black alpaca matches everything. I was trying to figure out the best use for the alpaca amount I had... This will go far in small projects. 

This is two ply machine spun alpaca with a size 4.0mm crochet hook.


----------



## romysbaskets

A request from my sons friend, two colors of alpaca yarn in a beanie. 










Ankle socks in black alpaca










Last nights tri color shimmery yarn resulted in a scarf...just did not know what it could be suited better for...










Today is has rained since morning, hurray! So I sat down, ran the machine pedal with my left foot to edge 33 squares of this soft shimmer linen I had cut into squares for a friends coffee table project I will be making. Each square will have crocheted lace in the color she sent me and then connected to form the topper. The zigzag is a guide for the crochet work and will keep the edges from fraying. Once these are all hand crocheted over..you will not see any zigzag..it will take a long time to finish this project and then I will post it completed.










Still raining..looks like another pattern to try...1915 called Lotus flower... It took me a few tries to get comfy with it...going along nicely now. Ideally it would be done with reds/orange blend yarns, purple/pinks, any contrasts that make you think flowers.. I am doing this with a cotton pastel yarn soft blend colors...


----------



## romysbaskets

I will have to round up my projects to post pics tomorrow...gee lots of wash clothes for showering not for the counters, more scarves with ruffle yarns, lots more slipper socks and a Table topper with linen squares I first cut, then zig zagged with my sewing machine and then I crocheted the edges with a single crochet stitch, then made loops and made floral corners and joined them. This was a special request and I was sent this light shiny orange crochet thread to complete the project. I also made what I call my monster slippers and skunk ones too...very funny so I will post my creations...


----------



## Woodpecker

Romy you reminded my that I need to make some washcloths myself. Thank you for sharing your projects with us! I can only speak for myself but I am inspired now to start knitting again.


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> Romy you reminded my that I need to make some washcloths myself. Thank you for sharing your projects with us! I can only speak for myself but I am inspired now to start knitting again.


The wash cloths are excellent scrubbers made with some wool too. As soon as my computer can boot back up, I have lots of pics to post and a very special custom project is among them........I am on my tablet, just a waitin....

Here is that special project, measures 14 by 24 inches... This was co designed with another HTer mmmm wonder who?....

The pic is not clear enough but you get an idea of it. Both the crochet thread and fabric have a nice sheen to them.


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is what I have made in the past three weeks..sorry I got behind in posting. There are several items not here as I gave them away...scarves etc..

More wash cloths for buddies and family.


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is more...beginning with scarves...I first went camping and then..gee I do crochet every evening...well it added up..LOL



















Here is one more scarf.










I made these ones using three yarns together...I call them my petrified wood slippers..very thick..


----------



## Taylor R.

OOH I love those last slippers! You slap a bottom on those things and you could call them shoes!

You, my friend, are a machine. I've been working on the same pair of socks for 2 weeks, for cripes sake, and you've made a bajillion scarves and dish cloths!


----------



## Taylor R.

Oh, I saw a Ravelry pattern that uses the Sashay type yarn to do a tutu for a little girl. Your scarves have reminded me of it and inspired me to go pick some up. I think I even saw some that was done in our favorite NFL team's colors.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Just so you guys no, because this seems like an appropriate time to mention it...

All my scarf yarns are on sale. 50% off. The Broadway is a lot like Sashay, but better quality than the stuff at Hobby Lobby or JoAnns. 

Broadway Scarf Yarn.

And it has sparkles! :teehee:

P.S. Romy, how exactly does crocheting this yarn work? I've only knitted it.


----------



## romysbaskets

Taylor R. said:


> OOH I love those last slippers! You slap a bottom on those things and you could call them shoes!
> 
> I really am going to look for soles and see how much. Simply to extend the life of the slippers and to give them some kind of tread. I have not slipped on them but thought it might be a good idea with the natural fiber ones to put soles on them.
> 
> You, my friend, are a machine. I've been working on the same pair of socks for 2 weeks, for cripes sake, and you've made a bajillion scarves and dish cloths!


Gulp, well I crochet every day and for a few hours or so. It is usually late in the evening when hubby wants to watch a movie. I make a project or two a day. However, you are probably knitting or using a finer yarn then the slippers I have been making. The scarves are very fast now and I will pick up something when I eat lunch some days. I can't say the Table Topper was fast, that was a 20 hour project. 



Taylor R. said:


> Oh, I saw a Ravelry pattern that uses the Sashay type yarn to do a tutu for a little girl. Your scarves have reminded me of it and inspired me to go pick some up. I think I even saw some that was done in our favorite NFL team's colors.


That is a cute idea! You will have fun with this type of yarn as it works up so fast.



SvenskaFlicka said:


> Just so you guys no, because this seems like an appropriate time to mention it...
> 
> All my scarf yarns are on sale. 50% off. The Broadway is a lot like Sashay, but better quality than the stuff at Hobby Lobby or JoAnns.
> 
> Broadway Scarf Yarn.
> 
> And it has sparkles! :teehee:
> 
> P.S. Romy, how exactly does crocheting this yarn work? I've only knitted it.


Oh the sparkles are so fun SF!

When you crochet with the sashay yarn, it really is faster then knitting with it. The look is different as the knitting is a tighter and with a more circular result in layers. When you crochet it the look is looser and more flowing. 

In most of the tutorials, they say to pick up ten stitches but you can pick up less for a looser look or ten or more for a tighter look. I just pull and stretch the yarn as I crochet, I do not unwind it first.

Here you go! This one is easy to see, she gets right to it and the method shown is picking up ten holes. I found you can get a full length scarf and then a short scarf with one skein on that count but not two with the Sashay Brand..wonder if the other brands have larger skeins? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woxP3vTH4Qc[/ame]


----------



## romysbaskets

Oh I forgot to mention that the stuff I have been crocheting in this past month were all thrift store yarns hence the different colors on some. I use whatever I find. The Sashay yarn was a gift.  Last night, hubby called me the Imelda Marcos of slippers...tee hee I told him I will always have warm feet this winter.


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> Romy you reminded my that I need to make some washcloths myself. Thank you for sharing your projects with us! I can only speak for myself but I am inspired now to start knitting again.


Awww thank you! I would love to see yours! I really like using them in the shower. I know others use them in the kitchen but they sure feel nice on your skin, don't they?


----------



## Woodpecker

romysbaskets said:


> The wash cloths are excellent scrubbers made with some wool too. As soon as my computer can boot back up, I have lots of pics to post and a very special custom project is among them........I am on my tablet, just a waitin....
> 
> Here is that special project, measures 14 by 24 inches... This was co designed with another HTer mmmm wonder who?....
> 
> The pic is not clear enough but you get an idea of it. Both the crochet thread and fabric have a nice sheen to them.


Wow Romy, that is beyond what I expected! You are so talented and patient it's not funny. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!

What kind of wool do you use for your washcloths?


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> Wow Romy, that is beyond what I expected! You are so talented and patient it's not funny. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!
> 
> What kind of wool do you use for your washcloths?


You are so welcome! This is my first Table Topper and I will make sure not to make another one like it so you get a unique one. You helped design it by your Crochet thread choice which then had me using that linen with the sheen. As we discussed it, the materials always choose the pattern for me. 

That wool is a scratchy kind I found at the thrift store. It makes a great scrubby but since it was on large cones with no tag...I can't tell. The Suffolk Wool I spun was much softer so I opted to use this wool for the wash cloths as it makes them into a scrubby.  I feel all tingly after I use mine. :dance:


----------



## romysbaskets

Oops duplicate, silly computer.


----------



## ChristieAcres

You are quite the inspiration, wish I could devote some time, but that is in short supply at the moment. Right now, canning & dehydrating are in overdrive...

I am glad you posted this thread, will give me some happy projects to do when there is more time...


----------



## romysbaskets

lorichristie said:


> You are quite the inspiration, wish I could devote some time, but that is in short supply at the moment. Right now, canning & dehydrating are in overdrive...
> 
> I am glad you posted this thread, will give me some happy projects to do when there is more time...


I think I need to add a little more diversification to my thread. So the Table Topper was the first switch in gears.  Thank you so much for your compliments. I saw you did crochet a doily but posted it under the craft section, that was lovely! It is the season to can...you go!


----------



## romysbaskets

Huge surprise in the back ground of my pics above....

I paid $3 at a thrift store for that water color duvet cover which had been on my bed over a week..it is a high thread count and I found out tonight once I found the tag..it is Calvin Klein designer series..retail value...gasp $340 to $400....?????? :banana:And there I was taking pics of my slippers which cost me 50 cents to make and putting my feet all over it...:nono: Total fiber madness!


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is a pair for a special HT'er....










Then I made a pair for my brother and I spun his Pomeranians clean hair into Suffolk wool to make that border trim..my it is soft! He had asked me to do something with the dogs silky hair so I did. 










Then I made a coffee/tea cutie out of a linen square and a little crochet lace, I then made one for my sister too. 










A few fuzzy fun scarves and then a head band from hand spun wool I need to put a button on.


----------



## romysbaskets

Today I made more slippers and a pair of these...like a slip on or lady loafers out of polypropylene cord which was another thrift store deal. I am thinking of spraying rubber on the bottoms...plus lining them with fleece fabric...another thrift store bargain.


----------



## romysbaskets

Ok I am having fun, here is a polypropylene Rug I made last night....about 3 feet across but it will be growing as soon as I find more poly at the thrift store.










The scarf was made this morning with a sparkling pink yarn paired with pale pink eye lash yarn and then paired with white for the last five rows on either side.


----------



## Woodpecker

I love all your new projects Romy, especially those blue slippers!:buds:
You must have an awesome thrift store to be able to find so many fibers. My thrift store never has any. I love that rug too, you did a great job!


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> I love all your new projects Romy, especially those blue slippers!:buds:
> You must have an awesome thrift store to be able to find so many fibers. My thrift store never has any. I love that rug too, you did a great job!


Thank you so much! I hope the blue slippers fit!  That thrift store is not the only one, I found another one that is very cool too for clothes. I did find that poly cord at that new one but have seen it at the first one. I am not sure what colors to add to the rug but being three feet across, I want to add a couple to three more feet to it. Oh I make sure I go on the half price days to maximize my savings....


----------



## romysbaskets

I am back to my usual antics...I have made more things so I will get to posting pics soon. Some new patterns and such are making it more interesting.


----------



## romysbaskets

After making over 30 hats...gee I thought I better start posting some more pics? I posted some of the hats for sale under barter and 15 hats were donated to the homeless. This pic is kind of fuzzy of the fish. 










Wool and Wool/Mohair blend, for Hat and Headwarmers...










One wool blend ruffly scarf and the other is acrylic yellow 1915 Lotus Flower design. 










100% Alpaca in three colors...so so soft...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Beautiful!! all of them.

I've always loved the Lotus Flower motif.


----------



## brendafawn

These are amazing. Where do you find the patterns for socks. I have all kind of bootie patterns for adults, basically slippers, but no socks.


----------



## romysbaskets

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Beautiful!! all of them.
> 
> I've always loved the Lotus Flower motif.


Thank you! I had quite the month, many items I did not have time to post.  I have another monkey I made and I call that one, Wonky Monkey, my grandson loves him. I will get my daughter to take a pic of him with it. I sent out all kinds of hats, scarves, earrings and more. I did make a few more things I can post here. I have a soft spot for vintage or older patterns....I can just see a lady in the 1920's in glittery garb dancing around with a scarf in this pattern. 



brendafawn said:


> These are amazing. Where do you find the patterns for socks. I have all kind of bootie patterns for adults, basically slippers, but no socks.


I found a basic one on Youtube and that is on page 1, post #6. I have made adjustments but it is a basic place to start. Thank you kindly for the great compliment! Sorry about the delay in responding, busy as a bee churning out gifts and orders...oh my!


----------



## romysbaskets

Christmas Slippers for my son...


----------



## brendafawn

Those are adorable.


----------



## Kasota

I just love this thread!


----------



## romysbaskets

brendafawn said:


> Those are adorable.


Thank you...I made so many things I did not even take pics of this Christmas..still waiting on the pic of the Wonky Monkey I made my grandson with him holding it...



Kasota said:


> I just love this thread!


Thank you so much, I will try to be better about posting more pics of the many things I make...sorry but this next set are just more socks... The reason is that the thrift store had only small skeins so this is all I could make with them.


----------



## romysbaskets

Sockies I made for me with my thrift store scores....little bits of this and that, all wools, the black wool yarn has mohair and the others have a little metallic, very soft


----------



## Kasota

Those are so cute! Would you share the pattern? My mom doesn't knit anymore but she's been wanting a pattern for booties she could crochet.


----------



## romysbaskets

Kasota said:


> Those are so cute! Would you share the pattern? My mom doesn't knit anymore but she's been wanting a pattern for booties she could crochet.


I am working on a pair tonight so I will take pics and write out how I do them for you on this thread. I began combining a few patterns after I found that first simple one on my first page. I did not like the way the heel turned out and they did not wear long enough. I make these to fit my foot with the stitch number. The most important part to make these simple to make is to be sure you use the right needle for the yarn thickness. The last pair of ones I made with blue, white and black...those were fine wool yarns and the black one has mohair in it..well it took a 2.25 crochet hook as it was a single ply type yarn so a bit higher on the stitch count. The others are made with a 3.75 for two ply and larger for the thicker higher ply yarns. Does your Mom want to make adult sized ones?


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is the first part of every toe portion as that is where I start these. You begin by making a MAGIC CIRCLE or loose slip knot like this:










HINT: Keep the loose end from the MAGIC CIRCLE to the back and do not crochet over it as when you tighten that circle, you will be pulling on that end..

Crochet single stitches that number similar to your size after your first stitch...so if you are using a med thick 3 ply yarn and are a size 8, put 7 for narrow and 8 single stitches for regular width using a size 5 needle. For a 3 ply reg not as thick I put 8 stitches for my narrow size 8 feet. If you are using a thinner 2 ply yarn and a 3.75 needle, that number would go up to 9 or even more for larger feet. If you are using a 1 ply yarn and a 2.25 needle you will need to go up to 10 for size 8 feet or more depending on how thin. I will explain an easy way to increase to really fit your feet well as you go, no worries about getting this exact. When you count the single stitches, remember when you join you eliminate one. So either add one more stitch for this or don't count the first joining stitch...

They will go on like this:










When you are done with your single stitches, close your magic circle like this:










Join with a slip knot to look like this:


----------



## romysbaskets

Do not close the MAGIC CIRCLE, keep that loose end out of your way but do not crochet it in as you proceed into round TWO, you will crochet a single chain stitch and begin putting two single crochets in every one of the single stitches on the magic circle until you reach the end and then join the second row.



















Join at the end with a slip knot. I usually pull that yarn tail from the MAGIC CIRCLE and tighten my circle some at this point. It makes it easier to work on your sock if you don't tie it off til later. 



















Keep in mind that everyone has different shaped feet. If you are crocheting in regular yarns like I do....they will not stretch like a sock yarn if you are making sockies or actual knee highs like earlier in my thread. So you will want to fit the dimensions of a foot like mine for instance more closely as you go, keep trying it on your foot or the persons as you learn. I have Mortons foot Syndrome, not a big deal but I can't wear tight socks or shoes. So I have to make sure there is extra room in the toe section. I took a pic of last nights socks to show you this. I add a few extra stitches in this area of my foot or I make my socks slightly wider. The blue part part of this sock is single ply. So there was a higher stitch count to begin with. My foot is also a narrow size 8 else where but then I have a taller part right before the ankle. So I add a couple more there. To increase any row by a couple stitches, start with two single crochets at the first stitch then just crochet single stitches in that row til half way, then put two single stitches in that stitch, followed by single stitches to the end (for example on a row of 30, your half way mark is stitch 15). This will add a little more or you can split the row up four times to add 4 stitches...(same 30 stitch row, you would put two single crochets in stitch 7, 15, 22 and 30).










Now you will want to figure out round 3. For the example in the photos of the green yarn, it is a very thin 2 ply wool yarn....so I had to increase my stitch number up to 30 in this round. Since I started with 10 as my first row, putting two single crochets in each row meant I have 20 stitches right now. So for this yarn I will first crochet a single chain stitch and then put a single crochet in the first stitch on my ring. Then I will put two single crochets in the next stitch. So at the end I will have 30 stitches, join and then proceed to row four. Thicker yarns take less stitches as I mention prior...I hope anyone will ask me question here as it is important to get it right at this point.


----------



## romysbaskets

This is the end of Row 3 and I have the right amount of stitches for my foot size. 










Row four is a SINGLE STITCH ONLY in each stitch. This is the row that will start to bring down that circle into a sock. At the end of this row first try this over the toes to see if it is just wide enough with your foot relaxed...decide now, do if you want a seamless sock? Little trick at this point....when you join row four with a slip know, do not chain one, just do a single crochet into the first stitch. It will lay a little flat so put a marker in here so you can keep track of how many rows.... Then you will just keep going around and around....it is still easy to count the rows by the pattern they make but also your marker will help you as you keep it in, you will not have to keep track of the end of rows but will need to know how many to start the heel next! For any foot sizing, just try on the sock as you go and make the adjustments per the prior suggestion. 

For the socks I made tonight, from the first row of single stitches, which was row 4, I crocheted 21 rows to get to the top of my foot or topside before the ankle where if you draw a line, you would reach the beginning of the heel below. I will add pics to explain. Here is the fun part and it is a trick also. For my sock tonight, I counted ten stitches as my choice of center. This would be where you do not crochet back into....you simply stop and reverse the crocheting by turning your work. I will also post pics of this. For my 30 stitches done in the rounds, I would crochet 20 of those with single stitches, then do a single chain and turn my work again to crochet back into the same 20 stitches. Back and forth, back and forth til you have the length of the heel.. I will post pics of how you crochet that closed from the inside and then you have a slipper looking frame that you will crochet the edges up on around and around, for my bootie socks or ankle sockies, I did 11 rows...it is a very cool way to make these and by trying on your work as you go...a perfect fit can be achieved. The slippers I make are much faster then socks as I use thick yarn mostly and a larger crochet hook, however this is what I was asked to provide. I hope my instructions will be helpful and easy to understand with the pics. I have never explained it to anyone before.  The pics will be on the thread tomorrow. The fun part of the heel also is that it is very easy to add a different color and then use the base color to build up the ankle thereby achieving a heel that looks like more work.


----------



## Pearl B

Those socks are really nice! Creative too the way you make 'em.


----------



## Marchwind

Great little tutorial Romy!


----------



## Kasota

Romy, this is just wonderful! Many thanks!


----------



## brendafawn

I will have to try these.


----------



## romysbaskets

Here are the rest of the photos to help with the basic instructions. 

I had switched colors after the toe section was done as I was using remnant yarns. This is how far I crocheted to get to the part where I start my heel. The end is slightly wider as I explained how earlier to accomodate my foot shape.










If you want a different color heel, this is where you start that new color. I stopped on the side of the sock and began the crocheting backwards by turning my work. Each row you crochet only one single chain to start your row and then just one single crochet into each stitch to the end, do a single chain once and turn over your work. Now I left 10 of these little stitches as my center as you are not finishing rounds anymore. You will understand as you see the pics.



















This is how the sock looks on the foot during this step.



















Hint on heel end....about four rows or so from the end of the heel, I add a stitch to each end, then do a single crochet row after adding the two to the single row, to get a total of four more by the end. This will make the heel higher on the back of the heel and yes, you can do more then this. 

Finished with the heel, now to close it.


----------



## romysbaskets

The sideview shows the extra stitches I added. 










Now pinch the two sides backwards..that is towards the bottom of your sock like this.










Grasp the end that does not have the yarn coming out of it and pull the loop through from the other side that does. Do a single chain and then, crochet single crochets into both sides in a line, this will create a ridge but it is inside your sock. When you reach the end, crochet a single crochet and then 2 slip stitches around the heel portion, see pic. 



















Crocheting the three stitches around the heel. One single and two slip stitches, then tie off.










I positioned my needle to allow you to see how you pick up a stitch to slip stitch, do them closer. 










I have done the three stitches and my yarn is ready for tie off and I can at this point leave it or weave it into the sock. 










Flip it right side out and the sock looks like this now. Please try it on again here as it is very important to do this until you get used to the pattern. I am changing colors to use scraps so I will show how below.










To achieve a rounded look so that V in the sock is softened, I start my row in the bottom off the V, right next to the front of the sock. I draw the loop through and then, take the tail and the yarn and do a single crochet, pull that tail through.


----------



## romysbaskets

Do a single chain stitch and begin your row. You can crochet that tail right into your work as you go. Evenly space your stitches as the loops are not even on the sides of your work here..no worries..it turns out just fine this way. I have figured out I need to have at least 30 stitches here to fit my foot into the sock so make sure you know the count you need and then count as you go. When you get to the end, slip stitch into the top of that row, every easy to see if the color is changed and then, a single chain once and single crochet into every stitch. Complete the rows you want for this style and I did 11 rows. I did three color changes. 



















Closing the first row with the slip stitch.










Keep trying on your sock and when you end the row, do a slip stitch and tie off. Now weave that end into your sock or use a darning needle. 

Now to close the toe if you have not yet. 

Pull it tight like this:










I slip my needle into the sock and draw the yarn inside the sock to tie it.










I slip stitch into a stitch inside to create the loop for the knot.

Knot it twice and weave it in. 










This is a close up of my remnant socks I wore today at church, bad angle but you can see them ok...


----------



## romysbaskets

My favorite pair lately are this pair I posted before. The reason is that the heel is thicker and so very soft with the mohair wool blend. Using yarn remnants for socks and such is a good way to utilize bits and pieces of yarns but also...I will never need to buy socks again..or hats, or scarves or doilies....










For my 50th birthday I crocheted this set out of cotton and silver metallic crochet thread and I did post this under a wedding thread but missed putting it here.

It took me 20 hours to make the top but you can't see the silver metallic throughout...very sparkly... I put a tank top underneath it.










The skirt took me...50 hours...ok that is the truth. It goes below my knees and is very nice on. I am pleased but not sure I would want to make more sets... I altered a light creme slip to go under this:










I know some folks look at my thread that are learning. I thought the pics should be as simple as possible.

Prior to one year ago in Dec, I had only crocheted baby afghans, one couch sized afghan and a couple scarves. I did not read patterns and still would rather make things from looking at a pic. To make the top/skirt set, I had to make the picture larger and then I did the set that way. Her directions which I did buy very reasonably, were very filled with abbreviations. I read very fast and have trouble slowing down that much, it is tedious and tires my eyes. So I did vary how her set looked, I made the top without side splits or yellow flowers, I made mine with the black flowers with silver running through the thread. I did not do the same scalloped edge, I chose a more simple edge. The back of the top is much better work than the front. Oh well, I love my set and yes, I wore it on my birthday...Dec 21st... I really enjoy Youtube Tutorials and duplicating what I see pics of. I can knit but have not done much yet with it. That will be my next venture.... I used the Roving I made from Katies generous gift of fleece for some stuffed animals but the monkey I am waiting for a pic of...sent it to my Grandson....I am going to make a pillow out of the next. I will have to get better at my drop spinning to get yarn thin enough for a sweater. I spun enough yarn for socks, slippers, scarf and a hat though. I left it all natural colored..I have to get through my current haul of yarn at the moment..oh my!


----------



## Kasota

Oh, these pictures are just the ticket!! Many thanks for all the time you took to post them and give directions. 

You are a wiz and the outfit is just beautiful!!


----------



## romysbaskets

Pearl B said:


> Those socks are really nice! Creative too the way you make 'em.


Thank you so much Pearl.... 



Marchwind said:


> Great little tutorial Romy!


Thank you for all the compliments! Well not so little now...LOL It was not even half done. I will have to figure out how to condense it but wanted to do a beginner style one.  



Kasota said:


> Romy, this is just wonderful! Many thanks!


Thank you and you are very welcome, please view the rest as the pics make it much easier to follow!



brendafawn said:


> I will have to try these.


Thank you! I hope you do and post what you make!


----------



## romysbaskets

Kasota said:


> Oh, these pictures are just the ticket!! Many thanks for all the time you took to post them and give directions.
> 
> You are so very welcome....I am a bit shy about it as most folks read patterns and I don't wanna...Well it did not take long as I write fast and took pics as I made a pair last night. I do love to share what I make and I thought it was so nice of you to want to help out your Mom...
> 
> You are a wiz and the outfit is just beautiful!!


Awww that is so sweet of you to say! I did add sparkling buttons to the front of the skirt as it has a slant opening that I added to the pattern I looked at the pics of. I figured I could make it fit my waist better by having that yoke not be solid all the way around. I will add a pic of the front.


----------



## romysbaskets

After making many things...I figure I better update my thread a bit. Here is a glimpse of what I have been up to.....

More socks....these are remnant sockies....made with a little of this and that of yarn scraps, little balls and things I find at the thrift store. 

100% Mohair and 100% Wool scraps plus mohair/wool blend...










Mohair wool blend remnants....
















More scarves......''

Now this one is 100% Mohair light rainbow colored....oh so soft and light but I made the woven like crochet which added thickness and lots of warmth! As I already have the same color of Mohair yarn used for sockies, a head band and hat to match...figured it was time to use the rest for a scarf... It is the most lovely pastel color....










This one is 100% virgin wool royal blue color. I conceded to make this one for me. 










My sons scarf will be next, I will have it done by tomorrow, it is 100% acrylic..he just loved the colors...and I will do the edges in black.


----------



## backwoods

My heavens! You HAVE been busy! Wonderful job on all your projects! I tend to occasionally "lurk" here but rarely ever posted. I felt compelled to comment on your terrific hand work though. You should no longer consider yourself a "novice" sweetie! You obviously have a "gift" for it! Happy Hookin'!


----------



## sweet_mae

:sing:very nice they all look great you are very talented


----------



## romysbaskets

backwoods said:


> My heavens! You HAVE been busy! Wonderful job on all your projects! I tend to occasionally "lurk" here but rarely ever posted. I felt compelled to comment on your terrific hand work though. You should no longer consider yourself a "novice" sweetie! You obviously have a "gift" for it! Happy Hookin'!


Thank you ever so much for the compliments Backwoods.........I was a little hesitant to start posting pics of what I make at first after seeing so many talented folks on here.  I am glad I did though as it helps me keep on track with what I make. I am getting bad about posting my projects though...oops



sweet_mae said:


> :sing:very nice they all look great you are very talented


Thank you kindly Sweet Mae, I am having fun and glad others enjoy it too.


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is a sparkly scarf for my sister...










A pic of the second lace top I made, this one is for my sister so I paired the same white with silver wrap crochet thread with the accent of Gold thread with gold wrap..it has quite a sparkle the camera wouldn't pick up. I will be adding crystals around the neckline. I just finished this today and will get to the beading work tomorrow.










A pair of socks for hubby. The colors are actually black and brown but the camera flash washed it out..tried a few times...oh well.










An afghan I did last week. My dog, Loudo jumped right onto as he wanted to get in on the photo... I left the trim yarn attached as I am debating making it bigger. I would have to go find more yarn to match. The yarn it is made of came from the thrift store without wrappers.










A head band I sewed some crystals on which I use to hold back my hair. I have lots of head/ear warmers but this one is a thin one made of wool just for looking pretty and useful. I didn't get it to lay right for the pic...


----------



## Taylor R.

Romy, your sock method is totally different than mine. Very interesting!!! What yarn weight do you usually use or does it just depend on what comes to hand?


----------



## romysbaskets

Taylor R. said:


> Romy, your sock method is totally different than mine. Very interesting!!! What yarn weight do you usually use or does it just depend on what comes to hand?


Hi Taylor,
Yes I bet this method is a little different... I do tend to use whatever is at hand or I come across, all different yarn weights and then I just adjust how I make them according to the yarn. I tend to make use of scraps alot or little balls for the sockies. I have made a few pair of sock weight yarn socks lately...I will post those next. The yarn on the blue/white/black pair posted already is pretty thin yarn. A great deal of the yarn I get is missing labels from the thrift stores lately.


----------



## ChristieAcres

You are inspiring, great work, and thank you for posting so many projects!


----------



## Kasota

I love this thread.


----------



## mommatwo2

I am just learning to crochet... Via YouTube videos... The books confuse me but seeing it done step by step helps. 

This is my first project... So any hints or advise is so welcome.. 
I did finish this infinity scarf for dd... I found my chain very tight and the double and 1 1/2 crotchets very loose... Is tent ion my problem?
View attachment 22742
View attachment 22743


----------



## romysbaskets

mommatwo2 said:


> I am just learning to crochet... Via YouTube videos... The books confuse me but seeing it done step by step helps.
> 
> This is my first project... So any hints or advise is so welcome..
> I did finish this infinity scarf for dd... I found my chain very tight and the double and 1 1/2 crotchets very loose... Is tent ion my problem?
> View attachment 22742
> View attachment 22743


What a lovely project and to make a gift for DD your first time is wonderful!!

As you begin crocheting, tension is something you practice to master. Getting stitches to match and be even is just part of learning. Yes, if your chain is tight and your 1 1/2 and double crochets were loose, you needed to use more tension for them and less for the chaining basic stitch. When you have the yarn doing more then the simple chain, your hand will learn to coordinate that, you did great to complete a project...Congrads..... Just practice and you will get it. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## romysbaskets

I am bumping this up for my niece to learn how to make sockies...


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is a little I have been up to...


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is a little more...the scarves are made with a very fine yarn made of silk and mohair, and one of them is silk and alpaca...I used this open star like pattern....I gave away a lovely yellow one like these. The close up is of my new lace tank top I just finished.


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is my lace tank top.... I just finished today. I thought I might put some pearls or crystals on the neckline.... I gave away a lot of little things I did not take pics of. Oh well, I guess this catches me up somewhat.  Oh and yes, I will be wearing a nice solid white tank top underneath this nice but see through lace top....LOL


----------



## Marchwind

Romy you've been busy. Good job!


----------



## Pearl B

You have been busy, lol.

That's some beautiful work, especially the tank top. Its adorable!


----------



## Taylor R.

Romy, those star scarves are FABULOUS! I love that stitch pattern!


----------



## romysbaskets

Marchwind said:


> Romy you've been busy. Good job!


Thank you Marchwind..I am just at it daily. 



Pearl B said:


> You have been busy, lol.
> 
> That's some beautiful work, especially the tank top. Its adorable!


Thank you Pearl! I just can't help myself....



Taylor R. said:


> Romy, those star scarves are FABULOUS! I love that stitch pattern!


Thank you Taylor! I did follow a video on Youtube to get the star pattern. It is not in English but easy to follow I thought. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wRHarTTjDA[/ame]


----------



## romysbaskets

Pearl B said:


> You have been busy, lol.
> 
> That's some beautiful work, especially the tank top. Its adorable!


Pearl, I wanted to post this link for you since you liked the top so much! This tank top took 96 floral squares or shapes. It is a continuous pattern that starts with one. This video shows how to connect four of them, then I was able to figure out how many to fit me as I have made two other tops above on this thread. If you want to try this, I will help you. The time it took was 22 minutes per floral shape. Then I did the trim which was just single crochet around the neckline and along both sides of the straps. I did not use the ruffle portion show on this video..it seemed to be a little much for me to pull off..LOl

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kT-2MyFPN4[/ame]


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you Romysbaskets!!

I will give that a try!


----------



## romysbaskets

Pearl B said:


> Thank you Romysbaskets!!
> 
> I will give that a try!


You are very welcome! The ruffles are actually a very easy accent to add down the top but they are a bit too frilly for me.....You do finish the bodice on this before adding ruffles last if you want them.  I think a longer ruffle would be really cute at the neck and hem maybe with none down the bodice?


----------



## romysbaskets

Instead of little red riding hood...I made a purple hood.... It looks very cute with the pink star scarf above.... It is very easy to make these to wear with a jacket that does not have a hood or for extra warmth under a hood already on the jacket.... This one is wool with mohair/silk trim yarn.


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is a pair of requested sockies from my manager. Then a close up of a very long hair tie I crocheted different yarns together...


----------



## Woodpecker

Romy you have such talent!


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> Romy you have such talent!


'

Thank you so much for always being supportive! I know I make a lot of socks but folks and family keep asking for them. LOL I think I will add crystals to the two hair ties I made....I have also completed two more pairs of socks while I work.  I will have to get to a thrift store soon to get more yarns/crochet thread for the next projects I have to get started on. I have the most beautiful alpaca yarn I was sent by a lovely lady here plus roving and washed wool to pick/card and spin....gosh I need to pick a project. I also have more wool to spin by accident....Some time back when I picked up some beautiful wool yarn when visiting my daughters....... Without my glasses on I oopsed.....didn't see clearly through the bag in my hurry.... I didn't even realize I had bought two large rounds of roving that was already drawn thin enough to just spin from with no drafting, it is amazing...just gentle unwinding. It was so thin that wound as perfectly as it was, my fast glance as I had scored a whole pile of good stuff...I had mistook it for single ply....LOL A happy little mistake.. Only so many hours in a day...sigh


----------



## Woodpecker

I love your socks they look really comfortable. Your other projects are awesome too.


----------



## romysbaskets

Nearly done with the last requested sockies....four more pair for my sister...The blue ones are virgin wool with sparkling white cotton cuffs, metallic flecks...the maroon pair again virgin wools and the other two are mixed fibers/acrylic blends. Made a quick stop at a thrift store, no crochet threads..still looking for rainbow and red ones. Part of the fun is the search! I have plenty of other yarns to play with in the interim...


----------



## Woodpecker

Nice work as always Romy!


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> Nice work as always Romy!


Thank you so much! I was back at that thrift store...only crochet thread was a very pretty rose red with a bag of goodies was .99. So I can make a miniature rose I owe a gal on here but no rainbow thread...I may have to see if the yarn store down the road has rainbow for you!


----------



## hotzcatz

Here's a link to a crazy amount of antique crochet patterns: Antique Pattern Library Crochet Patterns

From the home page you can select patterns for other crafts, too: Antique Pattern Library

http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org


----------



## Woodpecker

The search is part of the fun, don't you agree?


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> The search is part of the fun, don't you agree?


I do so agree! When I did not find again this week what I was looking for...I wound up grabbing something in my stash with the focus on a project. I have not gotten myself to do a sweater with yarn instead of crochet thread or a cardigan with yarn. So yesterday I started a blue wool cardigan, which may have to have white wool combined to finish. It is a short sleeve design but I had to change it..I know I am just bad with directions. The way the pattern was made the cardigan too open stitched for what I wanted so I used very thin wool yarn and then worked with two strands of that. Then I changed the pattern of stitches...so the pattern became like a guideline for what I am making. I have the back half done. So by the next few days I will post that picture of a finished one. Tonight my 16 yr old son requested I teach him how to crochet a rose for his girlfriend. This was with crochet thread, never mind the fact he has never been shown how to crochet he picks crochet thread? Boy is he a fast learner, this is the mechanical son with the slender long fingers and big hands.... It took him only a few minutes to get it right! By tomorrow we will have leaves to do and then I will post his roses on my page...what a nice surprise! Yes I am still looking for rainbow crochet thread...meanwhile 6 weeks ago, I began a 48 hour a week job...which allows me to craft between working online...hurray!


----------



## Kasota

Romy, that is so sweet that your son wants to crochet a rose for his girlfriend!


----------



## Taylor R.

Romy, I so admire your flexibility, and your ability to make awesomeness out of whatever you come across. You rock!


----------



## romysbaskets

Kasota said:


> Romy, that is so sweet that your son wants to crochet a rose for his girlfriend!


Thank you! Oh it went beyond my expectations of my sensitive young man, yes it surprised me when he asked! He is a very charming, well mannered young man of 16 and good natured too. He had to listen to music to accomplish it as he got a little frustrated at times but I will post his rose now! I had to help but he did the stem, one of the leaves and a whole other little rose all by himself he is finishing today. He spent hours on this! If he had wanted to do a rose in yarn, it would have been pretty simple but he chose crochet thread that had to be doubled... He learned each stitch very fast.



Taylor R. said:


> Romy, I so admire your flexibility, and your ability to make awesomeness out of whatever you come across. You rock!


Thank you Taylor...I am blushing, gosh what great praise! I am not worthy....


----------



## romysbaskets

My son's rose which has wire inside the stem and leaves. He made sure the ends were bent back and crimped so his girlfriend could not poke her finger. 

The sock is one I am working that is from a skein of sock yarn, scored at the thrift store for a buck.


----------



## romysbaskets

Bring on some doilies!


----------



## romysbaskets

I had weddings to add some to....this is a closeup of the sparkly one


----------



## romysbaskets

I crocheted all summer while visiting my daughters, working full time and enjoying my wonderful Grandkids..my hands just never stopped. I made more socks and kept one pair below. I gave away other doilies but these are more I have to send out to a special lovely lady and another to keep.


----------



## romysbaskets

Then came on the pineapple sweaters...oh they are so cute, I made three of them. The one is wool, the other is two colors of wool and the third more delicate one is crochet thread....Then a close up of the pattern, I folded the sweater back a little to try to show that. I am adding pearls to the neckline of the crochet thread one. These are ideal for wearing tank tops or camisoles underneath, even different colors work well.


----------



## romysbaskets

Oh yes, there is that little cup doily I made and then there is an infinity style short scarf like a cravat for a lady...due to the yarn being a bit short for a regular style..very cute on so I will finish unpacking to find them. LOL I finished the last pineapple sweater with one eye. I had to put a gauze patch over my left eye due to I think scratching it in my sleep..well I guess after three days of working that way and then crocheting that way..I learned fast that my eyes work together to see what I am doing..it was challenging. I made a head band for my Granddaughter, a few more for me, four crocheted thread belts and slippers for my Grandson....

Til I find other stuff I made, here are the wash cloths and pot holder I made for a trade.


----------



## Woodpecker

You had a busy summer Romy. I hope your eye is much better now. Thanks for letting us see what you've been up too!


----------



## Belldandy

Dittos on that. Your doilies are so beautifully colorful!


----------



## badlander

My mother would crochet doilies like those. I still have many of them. Hard to realize that I'm old enough that they are now considered to be antique patterns. I have several that are 'ruffled' and need to be blocked out but I hesitate doing them as I have no where to store them once blocked and we have cats who like to lay on nice comfy things. LOL.

Beautiful work. I somehow have three projects going at once. A two wraps and a crocheted rug. I get bored with one and set it down and work on another for awhile so progress is slow. I'll take pics when they have progressed a bit more but I do have an early pic of the rug I am working on using old t-shirt material that I'll post later.

One of the things I like about fall is having the time in the evenings to crochet and work on projects.


----------



## mamajohnson

Love the little sweaters and everything else. Good job!


----------



## Kasota

Very nice! I love those doilies! Good to see you post again!


----------



## romysbaskets

Woodpecker said:


> You had a busy summer Romy. I hope your eye is much better now. Thanks for letting us see what you've been up too!


Thank you as always for being my pal! Oh the funny part is just how much I gave away without taking pics....Crocheting stress away is a very addictive maneuver....things are great now! 



Belldandy said:


> Dittos on that. Your doilies are so beautifully colorful!


Thank you! I know they take time for a small decorative item, however they are easy to be keepsakes which I am intent on gifting all family members. 




badlander said:


> My mother would crochet doilies like those. I still have many of them. Hard to realize that I'm old enough that they are now considered to be antique patterns. I have several that are 'ruffled' and need to be blocked out but I hesitate doing them as I have no where to store them once blocked and we have cats who like to lay on nice comfy things. LOL.
> 
> Thank you, I wish I had other relatives that even crocheted but I don't. I have two doilies that my great aunt gave me right before I got married with a wedding pair of linen pillow cases, white fine embroidery on white with a hand crocheted edge. At over 80 years old, they look new! I consider them little treasures.
> 
> "Beautiful work. I somehow have three projects going at once. A two wraps and a crocheted rug. I get bored with one and set it down and work on another for awhile so progress is slow. I'll take pics when they have progressed a bit more but I do have an early pic of the rug I am working on using old t-shirt material that I'll post later."
> 
> Thank you! I did the same thing this week, must have caught the frog bug...I had to take out two projects I started and could not get into. I would love to see what you are working on.
> 
> One of the things I like about fall is having the time in the evenings to crochet and work on projects.


It is so true, I have so many projects planned, speaking of Fall....I think I will start a shawl this week and finish roses for a special gal. 



mamajohnson said:


> Love the little sweaters and everything else. Good job!


Thank you Mama J! You are such an enabler...LOL



Kasota said:


> Very nice! I love those doilies! Good to see you post again!


Thank you! I just got so busy this past summer....well I am back on track now.


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is some updates...

A long scarf made from Angora:









Mohair Ear warmer head band:









A wool scarf with Art Yarn:

















An Angora Hat made with the Walnut Stitch so this creates little puffs:


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is some more, an angora neck warmer and head band for me:


----------



## romysbaskets

And more:

20 inches wide on this one:


----------



## romysbaskets

Then I made three of these:

Lariat Necklaces or so I am calling them...hehehe


----------



## romysbaskets

I give away so much but I try to take pics:

My sons black/gray mitten set for Christmas and he washed one and felted it! Groan. A Mohair set I wear and my Grand Daughter Ellie wearing her headband with flower on it.


----------



## romysbaskets

Oh I have another pic of an Angora hat, my Angora yarn came from a trade so I received mostly single small skeins. I mix them to make my Angora Projects, gosh it is very expensive to buy. I was very fortunate I could trade for it:

Oh this is a variation of the Walnut stitch.


----------



## romysbaskets

More stuff going on....I made 7 snowflakes, 4 roses and a scarf while taking a short spinning break. Now I am back to spinning up fleece... The hand spindle method is getting faster but still think I need to put a spinning wheel on my wish list..sigh.


----------



## romysbaskets

Ok lots going on but here are a few leaf patterned scarves. The first one is made of Lace weight black silk mohair blend. It is feather light and airy to wear..perfect for a summer accent. I am considering adding some bead work with crystals.









This second one is made from Merino wool yarn I spun myself and it oh so soft! I did have to change the way the pattern ends because it was an open V. It came out ok for me to enjoy! I would have to come up with an exact reduction if I were to give one way.


----------



## DW

Do you have a pattern for that very 1st scarf, the pink, purple, white one? I would like to make one like that. Looks like something I could do.


----------



## romysbaskets

DW said:


> Do you have a pattern for that very 1st scarf, the pink, purple, white one? I would like to make one like that. Looks like something I could do.


I didn't follow a pattern, I just winged it and you will find this very easy! I chained the length I wanted so this is done by the length. I did not crochet it by the width. So the chain is very long, 6 feet or as long as you want your scarf. Then I did a double crochet in purple on both sides of the chain. So a long chain that you do a double crochet on both sides the complete length. Then I did a double crochet in pink and then did one in white. To scallop the edges I did a chain three, then double back on the chain to do a simple scallop you skip two chains between which I trimmed the entire scarf in including the edges. I am not home or I could take a close up of the edges for you. Please let me know if this tells you enough? The yarn used is angora but any type of yarn would do.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Your projects are very pretty.

Are you lonely? There used to be so much chatter on the fiber site.


----------



## DW

That is what it looked like but thought I should ask and I think I'll try that next. I am currently working on a granny sq scarf and it's working out well. I like something small to work on in the evenings.


----------



## romysbaskets

Gretchen Ann said:


> Your projects I didn't even bring my spindle yikesare very pretty.
> 
> Are you lonely? There used to be so much chatter on the fiber site.


thank you so much for the nice compliment. It is very different from the way it was yes, very quiet. I am a member on other sites though so I am plenty well occupied whenever I want to be. 



DW said:


> That is what it looked like but thought I should ask and I think I'll try that next. I am currently working on a granny sq scarf and it's working out well. I like something small to work on in the evenings.


I have found with traveling right now that small is much easier to manage. I didn't even bring my spindle yikes!


----------



## Forerunner

I never was much for crochet, but Romy really brings it to life !!

Of course, posting classy mittens pics isn't playing fair......

:indif:


----------



## Belldandy

I'm still struggling with plarn. I love the concept (it's FREEEEE!) and want to crochet a shopping bag, but after cutting up 2 or three bags I'm frustrated and done for a while.


----------



## romysbaskets

Belldandy said:


> I'm still struggling with plarn. I love the concept (it's FREEEEE!) and want to crochet a shopping bag, but after cutting up 2 or three bags I'm frustrated and done for a while.


Before I got back into yarn I had done all kinds of interesting things with ropes as we have a boat. I never have done anything with plarn however.  if you look at some of these thrift stores, the yarn is very low cost. I have been toying with the idea of crocheting a purse and hand bag next. 



Forerunner said:


> I never was much for crochet, but Romy really brings it to life !!
> 
> Of course, posting classy mittens pics isn't playing fair......
> 
> :indif:


Forerunner makes classy sweaters with mittens to match! Thank you for the compliment! You are too kind. I did knit a wide long scarf but didn't get good pics before I went on a trip. I also embroidered with a darning needle and yarn some vines, leaves and flowers. I will get to a bulky sweater eventually. I didn't take knitting needles with me.


----------



## romysbaskets

Oh I am so bad at this update...gosh I will have to dig out the pics of everything else. This has my dark brown Romeldale two ply yarn in it, the other yarns are alpaca for around the neck and a soft wool blended with natural fiber for the other one. 











Ok then there is the knitted items...plus one more crochet in mohair scarf. Everyone is asking for scarfs so....I made them for family and more. This pink knit one is well over 6 feet long and gave that to my tall sis who is 5'10"


----------



## maxine

I love what you are making.. that monkey Rocks!! and the little dress is so sweet gorgeous.. wish I had one for me!! I used to have a pair of socks a friend made for me,, I wore them until they had holes and even still wore them until they fell apart.. wish I had another pair now!! And the doilies. well, awesome, I have such a soft spot in my heart for them.. plus now it's time to be wearing the scarves.. nice!! You are very talented.. keep going and more pictures please!!!


----------



## romysbaskets

maxine said:


> I love what you are making.. that monkey Rocks!! and the little dress is so sweet gorgeous.. wish I had one for me!! I used to have a pair of socks a friend made for me,, I wore them until they had holes and even still wore them until they fell apart.. wish I had another pair now!! And the doilies. well, awesome, I have such a soft spot in my heart for them.. plus now it's time to be wearing the scarves.. nice!! You are very talented.. keep going and more pictures please!!!


Thank you so much Maxine, your compliments are so kind! I have fallen behind in updating my thread...only because I have been spinning up a lot of yarn skeins to get my inventory ready for my Fall and Winter crocheting and now I am also knitting. Next I will be weaving rugs but only with a homemade simple loom. I am a lover of doilies as well! I was given two doilies that my Great Aunt's sister made...they are over 80 years old...and they sit as a very treasured heirloom. I didn't start making my own doilies til I started with this thread. Once I had made over 30, I had taken care of gifting all my relatives and friends.  I have only crocheted myself the one skirt of floral lace and several lace short sleeved sweaters and tanks. I have goals of knitting some socks, mittens, hats and sweaters this winter..they do take a lot longer than my crocheted projects though.


----------



## romysbaskets

I have been spinning up some alpaca roving into 7 double ply skeins for projects coming up. 









These are both silk Mohair. However I made three black scarves out of silk mohair, one is just a different pattern and the other one I crocheted the black silk with a pink metallic in every other row. I have to find it to post. 









This next pic is a close up of a cardigan I am working on out of a nice soft wool yarn









This purple scarf has silver metallic, sorry not focused well

View attachment 50851


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is a better pic of the yarn spun above..


----------



## romysbaskets

My first crocheted then felted slipper for my son using my handspun Romeldale yarn done with my spindle...there is a lot of time involved if you spin your own yarn for these first. However, using a spinning wheel, I could cut that down a lot.  I used a shoe tree from the thrift store to dry it on as my son did not want to wear it wet on his foot to dry...LOL This shoe tree works great as you can adjust the width or height... To get a smoother look, I could shave the hair but he and I both like it fuzzy looking!


----------



## romysbaskets

I have been mainly spinning lately. Although pulling my right tendon a mohth ago really slowed me down. Last night I completed this scarf, probably took a bit longer than usual. It is crocheted in a wild style that I came up with. I have made three like this. A store owner where my sister lives has asked for me to supply this type of scarf for her to sell.  Each one is very unique. They are a little too much for me to wear.


----------



## Bettacreek

Your white scarf with the vine flower, is that embroidered on? I love that one!


----------



## romysbaskets

Bettacreek said:


> Your white scarf with the vine flower, is that embroidered on? I love that one!


Yes, it was knit and then I embroidered the flower/vine with a darning needle.  I made it 7 feet long so my 5'10" half sister made off with it...LOL I am so glad you liked it!


----------



## romysbaskets

This was a special order scarf with Bronco colors. This one is made with cotton and wool yarns, just a touch of sparkle and white mohair at the ends. 









This one is loaded with mohair and natural fibers!









I kept this one, has my Angora handspun from Roving I got from Feedbuns and my handspun dyed Alpaca yarn two ply. It has all kinds of cool stuff in it. 









This one is a party in a scarf with some natural fiber and synthetics with sparkle...LOL It is being sent to a store that wants to carry my "wild scarf line."


----------



## MoBookworm1957

How do you spin your yarn?


----------



## romysbaskets

After spinning hundreds of skeins with a spindle...I found a couple of wheels that needed tlc. I have one spinning nicely. I am now spinning with an antique wheel, 1880's that I repaired myself.  My yarns I don't spin come from the thrift store usually. This keeps the cost down for my projects that I do sell.

After starting with the Suffolk wool from MDKatie, I have been using mainly raw fleeces of different kinds I process myself to spin. Currently I have Romeldale and Alpaca to work on.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thank you for the information.


----------



## romysbaskets

These are knit since I am taking a crochet break while hand heals. I also knit a childs hat with a ball on the top but sent it off without a pic.









The yarn I used was hand spun on Pearl, the 1880's wheel and dyed by me first from fleece. These are alpaca and very soft.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I like them, I haven't quite figured out how to make socks yet. Right now, I am making embroidery Wedding Announcements to give as gifts. Also making 4 Birth announcements also embroidery.


----------



## romysbaskets

I have a pic by pic with step by step for crocheted socks on prior pages on this thread. I can also link some simple knit patterns on my knitting thread per youtube step by step. I should have put my latest knit projects on there. I have lots of things to post to catch up.


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is a running leaves scarf made with lace weight silk mohair handpainted. A score from a rotary sale of only














$4.


----------



## CinnamonHarvest

OMG! That is absolutely beautiful! I'm always so hesitant to do detail or lace work with multicolored yarn, but that is stunning!


----------



## romysbaskets

CinnamonHarvest said:


> OMG! That is absolutely beautiful! I'm always so hesitant to do detail or lace work with multicolored yarn, but that is stunning!


Thank you ever so much for your kind comment. No one near me has expressed more then a ....pretty! I was going for more then that...lol You made me happy today!!


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is a shawl I am working on. The Fair Island Shawl. Another silk with mohair lace weight yarn. $1 each. I will have to get more elsewhere after I use the two I found so cheap...too bad there weren't more.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

romysbaskets said:


> Here is a shawl I am working on. The Fair Island Shawl. Another silk with mohair lace weight yarn. $1 each. I will have to get more elsewhere after I use the two I found so cheap...too bad there weren't more.
> View attachment 60880


Lovely


----------



## romysbaskets

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Lovely











Thank you! I finished the shawl wrap but will be beading the ends next.


----------



## CinnamonHarvest

romysbaskets said:


> View attachment 61102
> 
> Thank you! I finished the shawl wrap but will be beading the ends next.



How do you select beads? The last two projects I did that called for them...they just looked so horrid


----------



## greenTgoats

Nice


----------



## romysbaskets

CinnamonHarvest said:


> How do you select beads? The last two projects I did that called for them...they just looked so horrid


For a soft white probably small glass pearls and small vintage faceted crystals which I have in my stash.


----------



## romysbaskets

greenTgoats said:


> Nice


Thank you!


----------



## romysbaskets

My project started last night with a crochet hook from dear Megan...Woodpecker and Dreamy.....airy light and so very soft...


----------



## romysbaskets

Here's a bright colored silk mohair scarf in a running leaf pattern.


----------



## romysbaskets

romysbaskets said:


> Here's a bright colored silk mohair scarf in a running leaf pattern.


While on a trip to Hawaii gifted from our children... during the 6.9 earthquake and eruptions which we evacuated from....i finished my volcano scarf!


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is a very special angora and merino wool blend colorful yarn scarf.


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is one to match a knit hat. Merino wool and mohair.


----------



## romysbaskets

Time for a much needed update! I hand spin some Debouilet roving and crocheted my son a rustic looking beanie. In the sun, it has silver tones!


----------



## romysbaskets

Here is the yarn I spun. The lady who gave me the roving asked me to spin it and make a project. She did an excellent job with the roving. I explained with zero waste, the yarn would be the same weight as the roving. I knew it would make a hat but the one above is a size large, 23 inches around.


----------



## romysbaskets




----------



## romysbaskets

Folded in half my newly crocheted scarf...very soft wool.


----------



## Witch's Broom

romysbaskets said:


> View attachment 81276


OMG, now that scarf is totally me! 

Wow! What a beautiful rainbow colour choice!


----------



## Witch's Broom

romysbaskets said:


> Here is a very special angora and merino wool blend colorful yarn scarf.
> View attachment 68552
> View attachment 68554


Wow, wow, and more wow! I like!!! That is by far some of the nicest yard I have ever seen!

Always enjoy your company and posts so much, Romy!


----------



## romysbaskets

Maude said:


> Wow, wow, and more wow! I like!!! That is by far some of the nicest yard I have ever seen!
> 
> Always enjoy your company and posts so much, Romy!


Thank you so much Maude! You made my day!


----------



## romysbaskets

Oh my, so many things I havent posted updates on. Well here is a hat I just made with Merino angora blend yarn
View attachment 81972


----------



## Witch's Broom

Romy. You need you own official shop! Not just one where you sell your things to family and friends, but one where you get it out there for all to buy and see! Your work is gorgeous, and you have such a knack for colours!!!

You need one of those tables in your local mall, where you can spread out a menagerie of things you've made for people to buy. You'd make a killing, especially this time of the year!

Gosh, if I were close to you, as in a neighbour, I'd help you do it! 

Anyhow, keep your lovely homemade knitted things coming!


----------



## romysbaskets

Maude said:


> Romy. You need you own official shop! Not just one where you sell your things to family and friends, but one where you get it out there for all to buy and see! Your work is gorgeous, and you have such a knack for colours!!!
> 
> You need one of those tables in your local mall, where you can spread out a menagerie of things you've made for people to buy. You'd make a killing, especially this time of the year!
> 
> Gosh, if I were close to you, as in a neighbour, I'd help you do it!
> 
> Anyhow, keep your lovely homemade knitted things coming!


Hey there Maude!
How very sweet of you to say! I am making a scarf to match the hat for an order. I will be done tonight and I will post a pic..probably late at night on here. Then I am on the home stretch and can list about 10 handbags I will finish Wed to offer up to sell. I will likely also get to my wire bent earrings on Thursday during the day and finish up things to sell. There is a huge market here so we have a face book group people buy on and pick up right at your door! I have a little gateleg table outside my door in a covered private foyer where I set things and folks slide cash under my mat. I did so many plants over the summer that way! Not a single plant walked away....all were sold and I was paid so well all summer. How thoughtful of you to offer....I would love you as a neighbor! We could craft together!!!


----------



## romysbaskets




----------



## romysbaskets

romysbaskets said:


> View attachment 82080


----------



## romysbaskets

This is for me! Happy birthday Romy. Baby alpaca and baby mohair.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Happy Birthday to you, Romy!

Such a sweetheart you are! Crafting together would be so much fun, and what I would give to learn from an expert as yourself!

Love that your selling is going well! So happy for you!!!

Scarf and toque are delightful! 

Knowing your stream of buyers are as honest and dedicated as they are somewhat helps restore my faith in humanity. All too often we hear stories of people being short-changed and/or blatantly ripped-off, and I would be so hurt and saddened to know such is the case with you.

Keep up the great work! Always such a pleasure chatting!


----------



## romysbaskets

Maude said:


> Happy Birthday to you, Romy!
> 
> *Thank you Maude!*
> 
> Such a sweetheart you are! Crafting together would be so much fun, and what I would give to learn from an expert as yourself!
> 
> *Aww no expert but I can say multi talented with the many crafts I do....God blessed me with happy fun hands. *
> 
> Love that your selling is going well! So happy for you!!!
> 
> *Yes it is and this weekend I hope to have lots of handbags and earrings for sale. So far they just keep going out the door. *
> 
> Scarf and toque are delightful!
> 
> *Thank you! Crafting for me is so delightful. *
> 
> Knowing your stream of buyers are as honest and dedicated as they are somewhat helps restore my faith in humanity. All too often we hear stories of people being short-changed and/or blatantly ripped-off, and I would be so hurt and saddened to know such is the case with you.
> 
> *All summer long I sold plants this way and it was always safe. I know I am very lucky but I didn't feel the plants were much risk. LOL*
> 
> Keep up the great work! Always such a pleasure chatting!


*Thank you and have a great blessed Christmas!*


----------



## Witch's Broom

Wishing you a Merry Christmas as well, Romy!

P.S. Haven't had a chance to sit down and reply to your message, but will be doing so tomorrow or Saturday!


----------



## romysbaskets

Maude said:


> Wishing you a Merry Christmas as well, Romy!
> 
> *Aww I told hubby that I really want to meet you next time I go to BC. How fun that would be if you want me to? I do get to Canada and my in laws live in BC. *
> 
> P.S. Haven't had a chance to sit down and reply to your message, but will be doing so tomorrow or Saturday!


*No worries about a reply...this is one busy time of year! I took the day off as hubby has the flu so I can craft all day long...yay!!!! I did not want to risk getting my older clients sick...they have compromised immune systems and avoid exposure. Thats a gift for me after the blur of two weeks of work with the long weekend moving my sister in between....I have two hats to finish and hand bags..maybe earrings and one table runner.....very doable. Hope you are all caught up? I do have to wrap gifts but I am good at that and fast...not that many to do...*


----------



## romysbaskets

This is a fun hat for my sons friend who won't be able to get home for Christmas...he loves unusual clothing and hats..thought these colors would be his taste. Merino wool changing colors yarn..so fun. Will be done soon...here is it so far.


----------



## Witch's Broom

romysbaskets said:


> *No worries about a reply...this is one busy time of year! I took the day off as hubby has the flu so I can craft all day long...yay!!!! I did not want to risk getting my older clients sick...they have compromised immune systems and avoid exposure. Thats a gift for me after the blur of two weeks of work with the long weekend moving my sister in between....I have two hats to finish and hand bags..maybe earrings and one table runner.....very doable. Hope you are all caught up? I do have to wrap gifts but I am good at that and fast...not that many to do...*


No, I insist, Romy, will reply to you either tonight or tomorrow! 

Not anywhere near on top of things this year, but hoping to finish the last of the wrapping tomorrow and do a bit of a shop before Tuesday. Such a busy time of the year, yet Christmas day comes and goes so quickly. Always leaves me a little depressed knowing a whole entire year will have to go by before Christmas rolls around again. Must still have a little kid in me. 

Oops... love the hat!!!


----------



## Witch's Broom

Romy. Hope you get feeling better soon!

Sending you a virtual bowl of chicken noodle soup and a hug!


----------



## romysbaskets

Well I managed to finally catch the flu...been exposed so much this past month and entire family got it. Once hubby got it..I knew it was likely. I do have it the mildest of them though...time to wrap gifts and finish hats. The black one I did since last night. Its 50% Merino wool and 50% Peruvian wool blend which is 10 inches long from crown to rim...the young man who it is for, likes them to be able to be long for the cold in Sweden or to be able to flip it up....The rainbow colored hat I finished yesterday is 8 inches from crown to rim....


----------



## Witch's Broom

Romy. Wishing you a Happy New Year!


----------



## romysbaskets

Oops that turned out tiny....


----------



## romysbaskets




----------



## romysbaskets




----------



## romysbaskets




----------



## romysbaskets

The white mohair scarf is 6 feet long plus fringe and pink merino wool with white mohair scarf is 5 feet plus fringe. They match the two prior hats.


----------



## romysbaskets

Maude said:


> Romy. Wishing you a Happy New Year!


Happy New Year Maude! More handbags are being made...15 likely finished by this weekend. Did you check out my twin hats?


----------



## Witch's Broom

romysbaskets said:


> View attachment 82556
> View attachment 82558
> View attachment 82560


Hi, Romy!

The fringes you've added to the scarves are so pretty!

LOVE the twin hats! Seems all things twin tend to be adorable! 

Thanks for posting this!!!

Hope you're doing well and staying away from all of the yuckies... flu bug, cold bug, etc, etc.


----------



## romysbaskets

Maude said:


> Hi, Romy!
> 
> The fringes you've added to the scarves are so pretty!
> 
> LOVE the twin hats! Seems all things twin tend to be adorable!
> 
> Thanks for posting this!!!
> 
> Hope you're doing well and staying away from all of the yuckies... flu bug, cold bug, etc, etc.


Thank you Maude! All healthy and back to normal...no more illness. It was a 10 day one for me but everyone else was a month! One bad flu buggie! I am back to sewing as easier on my hands with all my house cleaning work. Hope all is well on your end?


----------



## Witch's Broom

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you Maude! All healthy and back to normal...no more illness. It was a 10 day one for me but everyone else was a month! One bad flu buggie! I am back to sewing as easier on my hands with all my house cleaning work. Hope all is well on your end?


Good news! 

All is well on this end, too! I keep murmuring to myself, _just 6 weeks left of winter, just 6 weeks_... LOL!


----------



## romysbaskets

Maude said:


> Good news!
> 
> All is well on this end, too! I keep murmuring to myself, _just 6 weeks left of winter, just 6 weeks_... LOL!


6 weeks...LOL. We just got snow here for the first time. Today it was raining cats and dogs...I got drenched through my coat!!! I had hubby drop me off downtown as he caught a ferry to Seattle. I walked home and boy it was windy and pouring down.


----------



## Witch's Broom

romysbaskets said:


> 6 weeks...LOL. We just got snow here for the first time. Today it was raining cats and dogs...I got drenched through my coat!!! I had hubby drop me off downtown as he caught a ferry to Seattle. I walked home and boy it was windy and pouring down.


LOL, Romy! I know, I know... 6 weeks does seem like wishful thinking, but hey, I thought it was a good starting point. 

We, too, are due for rain in the days to come, then another dip-down, but we've had a few sunny days now, and that never fails to pick ones spirits up! 

Until next time, stay warm, dry, and comfy, and treat yourself to the goodness of a little comfort food!


----------



## romysbaskets

Rubber Boots said:


> LOL, Romy! I know, I know... 6 weeks does seem like wishful thinking, but hey, I thought it was a good starting point.
> 
> *Yes we both would love Spring, I am ready for flowers!!!*
> 
> We, too, are due for rain in the days to come, then another dip-down, but we've had a few sunny days now, and that never fails to pick ones spirits up!
> 
> *Yes I agree! *
> 
> Until next time, stay warm, dry, and comfy, and treat yourself to the goodness of a little comfort food!


*Hence the Tater Tots!!! They were just the ticket!!!*


----------



## dmm1976

I crocheted this


----------



## Witch's Broom

dmm1976 said:


> I crocheted this
> View attachment 82976


OMG, talk about darling!

You and Romy, need to come together to open up your own online craft store/shop! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dmm1976

Thanks  it was a stashbuster. I had a whole skein of redheart white and bits if colored yarns. Dh complained about my yarn collection so i promised to use what i have and not buy anymore.....well since then i have aquired some new skeins...but they were free so technically im still goos.


----------



## Witch's Broom

dmm1976 said:


> Thanks  it was a stashbuster. I had a whole skein of redheart white and bits if colored yarns. Dh complained about my yarn collection so i promised to use what i have and not buy anymore.....well since then i have aquired some new skeins...but they were free so technically im still goos.


And that's how it's done, building a favourable case that points in the direction of honesty, even if there is a hint of innocent deceit.


----------



## dmm1976

Made these for grandbaby #1 born last month!


----------



## Witch's Broom

Wow! The colours and patterns are gorgeous!

Nothing beats pastels when it comes to baby clothes and accessories.

Really nice!


----------



## dmm1976

Thank you.


----------



## Danaus29

dmm1976, is that a moss stitch in the pink and white blanket? I've been wanting to try that but I have 2 other projects I have to finish first.


----------



## dmm1976

Danaus29 said:


> dmm1976, is that a moss stitch in the pink and white blanket? I've been wanting to try that but I have 2 other projects I have to finish first.


I think so...lol i just followed a youtube video but i looked it up and that sounds right. That pink was so bubble gum...i was trying to tone it down and make it less omg its pink.


----------



## dmm1976

this was the video. And yes she says at the beginning it is moss stitch.


----------



## Danaus29

Thanks for the reply. I have a blanket I have just a few rows on that I want to unravel and do in that stitch. It is really pretty when mixing colors. I never heard of it before this summer when I saw instructions at a fabric store.

I love bubblegum pink! I have some ready for my next project.


----------



## romysbaskets

dmm1976 said:


> Made these for grandbaby #1 born last month!
> View attachment 82982
> View attachment 82984


Absolutely adorable! What wonderful gifts and big congrads to you!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Dmm, I love crocheting snowmen too!!! I have made many over the years and need to make some for MYSELF now!!! When I had my Crochet Club at school (30 years!) the snowmen patterns were favorites. ❤❤


----------



## romysbaskets

Out of town for a few days so I crocheted

















comfy slippers with mohair. Then a hat and next will be a scarf to match.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Romy. Beautiful as always, and so comfy looking, too!

Been dying to hear how your getaway was?


----------



## dmm1976

So cozy!!! Love that blue!


----------



## romysbaskets

Witch's Broom said:


> Romy. Beautiful as always, and so comfy looking, too!
> 
> Been dying to hear how your getaway was?


Thank you Maude! It was amazing..I will pm you!


----------



## romysbaskets

dmm1976 said:


> So cozy!!! Love that blue!


Aw thank you so much. I find the coolest yarn here!


----------



## Witch's Broom

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you Maude! It was amazing..I will pm you!


Yes please! No rush or anything, just when you can.


----------



## romysbaskets

Witch's Broom said:


> Yes please! No rush or anything, just when you can.


Of course Maude! Happy to!!


----------

